# Mornings v. Evenings



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

It seems this transition happens every season. I know some prefer one or the other, but it begs the question, what are the ducks preferring at this point in the season. I’ve had both hunts go alright for me except my only skunk came on an evening hunt the 1st of December. What are y’all experiencing right now better mornings or evenings?


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

I very consistently find that early in the season, the mornings are better. Later in the season, the evenings are better.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've had the best shooting about 10:00am. Usually when all the boats are heading back to the ramp and kicking the birds up for a little exercise.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It can get tricky this time of the year. Some of our best shoots have been mid day, other days mornings and others evenings. Mid day seems to always produce a few ducks for us though.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

NEVER go out before 2 hours after sunrise. Never go out later than 11 AM. ALWAYS home before dark. Works fine for me all season long. Doing ANYTHING in the dark is NOT for old men - grumpy or otherwise. :mrgreen:

It ain't about what the ducks like; its about what I like. :rotfl:


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

While my experiences are not from Utah and mostly on refuges, I would say that the timing is consistent throughout the season and location specific. For example some locations have a great evening shoot while others are dead.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Noon to 3:00 today.


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

Afternoon today, slammed it.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

Fowlmouth said:


> Noon to 3:00 today.





7summits said:


> Afternoon today, slammed it.


Strong number of birds yet? It's been so stinking slow since thanksgiving for us!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Papa Moses said:


> Strong number of birds yet? It's been so stinking slow since thanksgiving for us!


Saw a few today. More than I have seen in over a week...


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Saw a few today. More than I have seen in over a week...


The words out now!!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Last week was great. This week has been terrible.


----------

